# USMCBay



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Shawn (USMCBay) was working on his truck when it rolled over on him. He is at Herman and doing well but punctured his lung and broke some ribs.

Keep Shawn on you prayer list.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayer sent in Jesus name.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Prayers for Shawn!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for Shawn.
RT


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

What a terrible thing to happen. 
Father we lift up Shawn to you and first of all thank you he was not injured any worse than he was. We pray for a quick healing and put him into your loving care. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.......what a horrible deal. Crazy how quick things can go wrong. USMCbay...........pull through buddy. The fish are waiting.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers on the way


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Prayers going up buddy, we are pullin' for ya!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bad deal Prayers Sent...


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

Prayers for Shawn...I remember him posting up on the Moses Gate threads, but had not seen him lately. Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

o no! thats horrible...sending prayers now!~


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

prayers sent, hopefully we will see him posting soon.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*USMCbay*

Yes soon and very soon please Lord Jesus heal this brother in your time and in your name . I miss that very respectable name USMCbay,may God Bless you and keep you.amen


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

any condition updates ?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!!!


----------

